# Small Farm Western NY



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

I have a small farm on 23 acres for sale. I have a few pics and a description on my web site www.midhilldexters.com there is a tab "Farm for sale".

Thanks for looking, and I can answer questions if missed anything.

Carol K


----------

